# How old to handlers have to be to do Schutzhund training?



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

How old do the dog handlers have to be to do Schutzhund training with their dogs? It seems the club closest to me allows anyone in, but is there a specific age the handler has to be?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Any age.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Nope. I think this girl is 9 or 10. 








American Schutzhund Kid


I am a 7 year old dog handler/trainer that is having fun working my dog. The sport I am showing my dog in is American Schutzhund. We will train for obedience...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

This is so cute!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> This is so cute!


OMGoodness!! Is this an actual trial? Super cute!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperAndre said:


> OMGoodness!! Is this an actual trial? Super cute!


No, thats not a trial.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Steve Strom said:


> No, thats not a trial.


That is awesome!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Pretty impressive


Steve Strom said:


> No, thats not a trial.


Pretty impressive. Huge set of lungs on that little girl!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I do Schutzhund with my young dog. My kids are 8 and 6. They do enjoy elements of the training like the bark and hold, blind searches, fuss and they do these things at home when they work with our dog. They’ve come to club with me before and it’s a long day of uneventful training and talking for them. 
But if the motivation was there, maybe club would be an awesome day to immerse themselves in dogs rather than a boring day of watching people walk around a field with their dogs.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m 14 almost 15 and train in IGP so anyone at any age can do it


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

At my club one of my TD's daughters who is under 13 years old has been training a Giant Schnauzer and should be ready for her BH this year. She is an excellent handler and is even handling another club members dog too and doing fabulous with her. The owner of this dog is really dedicated and such a wonderful human and has spent long days after club to help her. 

Love seeing young people in the club.

I also know Narnia Kennels has her daughters handle and trial dogs as soon as they are able. Very impressive to watch.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

NadDog24 said:


> I’m 14 almost 15 and train in IGP so anyone at any age can do it


That is terrific to hear! Congrats!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> At my club one of my TD's daughters who is under 13 years old has been training a Giant Schnauzer and should be ready for her BH this year. She is an excellent handler and is even handling another club members dog too and doing fabulous with her. The owner of this dog is really dedicated and such a wonderful human and has spent long days after club to help her.
> 
> Love seeing young people in the club.
> 
> I also know Narnia Kennels has her daughters handle and trial dogs as soon as they are able. Very impressive to watch.


I think Wendelin (Christina) has her daughter train and trial dogs as well.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

One of the T17 A litter pups (Areli) was handled by a young girl, I think 12? @mycobraracr ? Video on their FB page, and I think it was posted here. She did awesome and I believe was at a trial.


----------



## airbender95 (Jan 17, 2021)

I started when I was 11 with the low-drive show line female I received for my birthday (I loved her to death). I started knowing absolutely nothing, and just happened to luck out and find a great mentor (Gottfried Dildei). He was so patient, really cared, and turned us into a harmonious team. Ginger, my shepherd, might have had low drive, but she had so much heart and always gave me her very best. We got our IPO3, as well as a bunch of AKC agility and obedience titles. We placed third at the DVG Nationals, and won and podiumed at multiple AKC Junior Obedience & Agility Invitationals.

I’m 25 now, and Ginger and Gottfried have both recently passed away. I finally felt ready to get a new dog, and have a puppy from Boss and Uni that Debbie Zappia gifted to me. His mom, Uni, is the female in the youtube videos people are posting of the young girl handler (“the american schutzhund kid”).

I don’t think you can be too young. Schutzhund at a young age taught me so much about dogs, dog behavior, and training. Being able to grow up surrounded by the dog show community, just hopping to and from seminars and shows, is such a fond memory for me. I’m so grateful to my parents for allowing me to go all in on this hobby (my mom is now a dedicated trainer with her own shepherds). I think kids sometimes make better trainers, because they approach training without the ego and bad habits of a lot of adults. They just love their dog, and are happy to be bonding with their pet in such a fun way.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

airbender95 said:


> I started when I was 11 with the low-drive show line female I received for my birthday (I loved her to death). I started knowing absolutely nothing, and just happened to luck out and find a great mentor (Gottfried Dildei). He was so patient, really cared, and turned us into a harmonious team. Ginger, my shepherd, might have had low drive, but she had so much heart and always gave me her very best. We got our IPO3, as well as a bunch of AKC agility and obedience titles. We placed third at the DVG Nationals, and won and podiumed at multiple AKC Junior Obedience & Agility Invitationals.
> 
> I’m 25 now, and Ginger and Gottfried have both recently passed away. I finally felt ready to get a new dog, and have a puppy from Boss and Uni that Debbie Zappia gifted to me. His mom, Uni, is the female in the youtube videos people are posting of the young girl handler (“the american schutzhund kid”).
> 
> I don’t think you can be too young. Schutzhund at a young age taught me so much about dogs, dog behavior, and training. Being able to grow up surrounded by the dog show community, just hopping to and from seminars and shows, is such a fond memory for me. I’m so grateful to my parents for allowing me to go all in on this hobby (my mom is now a dedicated trainer with her own shepherds). I think kids sometimes make better trainers, because they approach training without the ego and bad habits of a lot of adults. They just love their dog, and are happy to be bonding with their pet in such a fun way.


Alright, thanks!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaylin was 8 at the time . Her and Areli did trial . Jr. Handlers are awesome!!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Kaylin was 8 at the time . Her and Areli did trial . Jr. Handlers are awesome!!!!


I so enjoyed the videos of those two. She was so serious! They did a great job.


----------

